# Dereclict House just off A66 Stockton/Darlington - March 2011



## Spirit Butterfly (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi, this is a house we have visited a couple times latley. Very easy to get in as the door is open for all to see. Me and my friends always go to places like this in the night times


----------



## Spirit Butterfly (Jun 4, 2011)

sorry guys, gonna see if i can get a pic in instead of a link. please bear with me 







<a href="http://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb400/garfield71/unofficial%20ghost%20hunts/?action=view&current=IMG_6170.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb400/garfield71/unofficial%20ghost%20hunts/IMG_6170.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


```
<a href="http://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb400/garfield71/unofficial%20ghost%20hunts/?action=view&current=IMG_6170.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb400/garfield71/unofficial%20ghost%20hunts/IMG_6170.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
```


----------



## Spirit Butterfly (Jun 4, 2011)




----------

